
Jitsu: Just-In-Time Summoning of Unikernels - gkuan
https://www.usenix.org/conference/nsdi15/technical-sessions/presentation/madhavapeddy
======
amirmc
Some related links are:

MirageOS: [https://mirage.io/](https://mirage.io/)

One VM per URL: [http://www.skjegstad.com/blog/2015/03/25/mirageos-vm-per-
url...](http://www.skjegstad.com/blog/2015/03/25/mirageos-vm-per-url-
experiment/)

Heroku for Unikernels (pt2): [http://amirchaudhry.com/heroku-for-unikernels-
pt2/](http://amirchaudhry.com/heroku-for-unikernels-pt2/)

